# Baton use



## Tgace (Nov 9, 2003)

At work I carry a Monadnock collapseable baton (2 piece extending. Pretty much a hollow alum. tube with a block alum. piece inside, gravity extendable). Its place is pretty much between OC spray and the gun in the force continium (as a guidline). Its "top heavy" so quick strike retraction is tough. In a general sense its used to lock joints and hit legs. As a training Issue, what techniques/training methods would you use considering the weapon type/application restrictions?

Keep in mind that if Im using the baton to gain compliance and the BG pulls a knife, I could hit him in the head and that wouldnt be a problem. The problem is if the BG is unarmed and keeps fighting when deadly force isnt required, head shots, neck attacks, spine targets, joint breaking is out.


----------



## dearnis.com (Nov 9, 2003)

Do you have the option of either the ASP or a non-collapsible PR?  The collapsible version is pretty much a wiffle-ball bat IMHO.
The training issue is pretty simple; if what you do does not look like what your were trained to do/your department's policy and you can not clearly articulate how and why you deviated from that policy you can very easilty find yourself hung out to dry.
Was your traing to hit center mass on the arms/legs or to go for large muscle groups?  (one is obvioulsy more effective...)  I am not PR24 certified so I don't know all the protocals.  I am, however, a huge fan of the asp properly employed.


----------



## Tgace (Nov 10, 2003)

No ASP for me,my dept.has a problem with the ball tips on batons (dont ask me). One thing I do like about my dept. force continuium is that its a wheel instead of a ladder. I dont need to go up the ladder.I remember some depts. expected you to try hands-OC-Baton etc. in order at one time. I can go straight to an option as required. The thing with my Monadnock is that its pretty much a "cut through" baton. Rapid strike and withdraw techniques are tough. You could get quite a few "between hits" on me with a good ole rattan.


----------



## modarnis (Nov 10, 2003)

> [ I am, however, a huge fan of the asp properly employed. [/B]



Properly or vigorously Chad??


----------

